# vaccines



## JNew828 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is my very first post, so please direct me if this is not the correct area for this question. We just brought home a new German Shepherd puppy. I'm looking at her vaccine records..She has received 3 doses of Neopar at 5, 8, & 11 weeks. she also received a DLPP vaccine at seven weeks. I plan on taking her to the vet Monday or Tuesday, so figure out how many more shots she needs to complete her puppy series. I'm really really paranoid about parvo.. but the way I understand it, she has had four parvo vaccines at age 12 weeks?? does that sound right??


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

At my vet hospital we always start vac between 6 and 8 weeks depending on when the client gets and brings the pup in. They would typically get 3 to 4 depending on how early they start. We would vaccinate out until 16 wks of age and at the last 2 visits we would add leptospirosis vaccine to the dhppc portion. Leptospirosis is a bacteria spread through infected wildlife urine and can target their liver and kidney function and it is also contagious to people. We would typically give Bordetella aka kennel cough vaccine at 12 wks and we personally wait until the 16 wk visit to give the rabies vaccination. Some breeders, rescues etc like to make up different vaccine protocols so it's isn't unusual for them to get that many. Your pup likely needs two more sets of vaccinations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi JNew and Welcome!
Vaccine protocol is a very touchy subject with some vets as they are not keeping up on current research, so below is the protocol from Dr. Jean Dodds who, along with Dr. Ron Schultz are the researchers and authorities on the subject of vaccines. Your breeder chose to vaccinate at a very young age.

2012 Dr. Jean Dodds protocol
Canine Vaccination Protocol

Vaccination #1: at 9 - 10 Weeks Old: *Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)

Vaccination #2: at 14 Weeks Old: Same as above

Vaccination #3: at 16 - 18 Weeks Old *(optional)*:Same as above (Note optional)

20 weeks or older, if allowable by law:Rabies

1 Year Old Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV (optional = titer first)

1+ Years Old:*Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. *In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. *

You really need to research the adverse effects of the Lepto vaccination and then decide for yourself. The following are quotes from prominent vets and the AAHA.
_*"Lepto is a very adverse event associated vaccine and the damndest thing is that lepto vaccines simply do not work. Dr Ron Schultz (the world's foremost independent authority on canine vaccines) hates to see them in with anything else and, in puppies, advises that they are completely finished with the viral inoculations before getting a vaccine against Lepto, which he neither recommends nor advocates - even in Lepto endemic areas.*_
*"I have seen older dogs go into kidney failure within two days of receiving a Lepto vaccine." *
*Dr. Karen Becker: “*_There is a vaccine for leptospirosis, but __I do not recommend it__. It is a relatively weak bacterial vaccine with marginal staying power and it cannot protect against all 20 or more leptospira serovars. The vaccine carries a significant risk of adverse reactions, especially in small dogs. Information is also emerging that the lepto vaccine can actually cause the disease in dogs, and can bring on kidney failure in older dogs.”_

_“The American Animal Hospital Association *considers leptospirosis vaccine a “non-core” vaccine for dogs.* That is, they do not recommend pets receive it unless there is a good chance they will be exposed to leptospirosis. *The main reason for this is that veterinarians see more vaccination reactions following the administration of vaccines containing leptospirosis than any other vaccines. *These reactions range from the minor inconveniences of pain at injection site, facial swelling and hives to a fatal anaphylactic reaction. Which pet will experience them cannot be predicted.”_

Here are additional articles on Lepto:
Vaccine Articles and News | Dogs Naturally Magazine
Dr. Patricia Jordan DVM: SMOKE AND MIRRORS | Dogs Naturally Magazine


Additional Articles;
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/2012/May2012.pd the article begins on Page 28
*Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots* by Dogs Naturally on July 12, 2011 Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots | Dogs Naturally Magazine 
*Protecting Your Puppy From Disease:* Protecting Your Puppy From Disease | Dogs Naturally Magazine
*Bordatella Vaccinations:* Bordetella Vaccination for Dogs: Fraud and Fallacy | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Read what Veterinarian’s WISH they knew about vaccinations BEFORE they started administering them! 
Vets On Vaccines: Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine 

Go to this site and listen to all 4 parts of vaccination information by Dr. Ron Schultz and Dr. Karen Becker: The Truth About Pet Vaccinations | Part 1 

Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner 

Don't be afraid to say "NO thanks, I'll get back to you on that shot" to your vet if you decide against this vaccination and others. This is YOUR puppy....not his.

Don't forget to post some pictures of your little Fur Baby!
Moms


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

speak with your Vet about vaccines and your concerns. i trust my
Vet (s) so i follow their advice.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's very much a personal decision. Do your research and discuss with your Vet.

I have been with my Vet for 28 years now. I do respect him but his views on vaccinating are very different from mine. I choose to not over vaccinate but instead follow Dr. Jean Dodd's protocol. My Vet does respect my decision to do so. Dr. Dodd is very receptive to emails and responds quickly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who gave all these vaccines? It looks like he was vaccinated at 5, 7, 8 and 11 weeks? It should have been 8, 12, 16 weeks. Definitely talk to your vet on what exactly he was given and how to continue from here.


----------



## JNew828 (Sep 28, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Who gave all these vaccines? It looks like he was vaccinated at 5, 7, 8 and 11 weeks? It should have been 8, 12, 16 weeks. Definitely talk to your vet on what exactly he was given and how to continue from here.



that is what the vaccination record I got from the breeder said. I thought it sounded like a lot but I haven't had a puppy since childhood.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Also talk to your vet about local laws. The state I live in requires Rabies at 3 months.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

How come vets at least the ones I have gone too do not do just a distemper/parvovirus vaccine? It's always with lepto in it. I will not be vaccinating my dogs for lepto. Just distemper and parvo from now on. They always tell me their vaccines are 4 in 1 or 5 in one


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My5dogs said:


> How come vets at least the ones I have gone too do not do just a distemper/parvovirus vaccine? It's always with lepto in it. I will not be vaccinating my dogs for lepto. Just distemper and parvo from now on. They always tell me their vaccines are 4 in 1 or 5 in one


Because they don't want to get a box of parvo/distemp just for YOU!  They make more $$$ with the 5 in 1 and since most folks don't know how deadly some of these inoculations are, they don't ask.....the vet don't tell!!!!!!!
Another thing is that most conventional vets will vaccinate a dog when he has severe itching or even has hot spots! The box CLEARLY says NOT to give it to a dog with any illness or issues! I'd call itching a HUGE issue which most likely was caused by too many VACCINATIONS!   
Be prepared, he will fight you on this matter!

CORE VACCINATIONS PER DR. DODDS:
Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol
Parvo, Distemper, Adenovirus & Rabies

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> How come vets at least the ones I have gone too do not do just a distemper/parvovirus vaccine? It's always with lepto in it. I will not be vaccinating my dogs for lepto. Just distemper and parvo from now on. They always tell me their vaccines are 4 in 1 or 5 in one


Money. I don't know exactly how they make money on it, whether it's kickbacks from companies selling the vaccines or they charge more for the vaccines but it's always money.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

They make money off YOU when YOU pay the bill. 
Vaccine is very inexpensive for vets to purchase but the fees to administer are not....at least not here.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I am worried about the lepto shot as well. I recently saw a new vet for my GSD that i just brought home yesterday. So yesterday was my first vet visit with her although I had a meet and greet a few weeks back.
The only reason I am switching from my regular vet to this one is she is literally 2 miles away compared to 30. I really like her but trust is not something I have yet with her. She states that lepto runs high around here and she highly suggests it. She stated she has seen a lot of dogs in the past year around this area lose their lives form being infected and also that she has not had any of the dogs she vaccinated report adverse effect this far.
I am not sure what I will do when it comes time for that part of the shot. Obviously they have them without Lepto as that is what my little man got yesterday so I am hoping that I can opt out of getting the lepto when it is time if that is what I decide to do. If not then I will be moving back to my original vet. I am just not sure what to do...


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe I had a really bad experience but I got the same rundown about some vaccine from my ex vet. She was giving me scenarios of him getting sick. 


I like leerburg though everyone disses on him. To loose quote him, a dog with a healthy immune system should be able to fight almost anything. 

Lepto vaccine only protects against 5 strains (or 2, forgot) but there are like 100 (again, forgot the number) of them. Also, lepto vaccine is a 9 month vaccine and dogs don't get sick in the 3 months. 


I don't know if he's right about everything or not but I believe him and it makes sense to me that dogs don't need all these vaccines. He also recommends dr. Dodds


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should be able to ask for a shot with no Lepto in it. To many dogs have reactions to it for a vet not to have that option. Any vet I've gone to has been able to give without Lepto


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> I am worried about the lepto shot as well. I recently saw a new vet for my GSD that i just brought home yesterday. So yesterday was my first vet visit with her although I had a meet and greet a few weeks back.
> The only reason I am switching from my regular vet to this one is she is literally 2 miles away compared to 30. I really like her but trust is not something I have yet with her. She states that lepto runs high around here and she highly suggests it. She stated she has seen a lot of dogs in the past year around this area lose their lives form being infected and also that she has not had any of the dogs she vaccinated report adverse effect this far.
> I am not sure what I will do when it comes time for that part of the shot. Obviously they have them without Lepto as that is what my little man got yesterday so I am hoping that I can opt out of getting the lepto when it is time if that is what I decide to do. If not then I will be moving back to my original vet. I am just not sure what to do...


There is a homeopathic "nosode" for lepto but that would have to be a personal decision and maybe one you can discuss with a holistic vet. Since you are contemplating changing vet, I can give you a list of *registered* holistic vets in your state to see if any are near you. Note that just because a clinic says they are "holistic" doesn't always mean they are. They may have hired an acupuncturist or chiropractor and NOW they can claim that. But their views on inoculations and drugs are not.
Here is an article on Lepto: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/leptospirosis-homeopathy/
Moms


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Crocky said:


> I am worried about the lepto shot as well. I recently saw a new vet for my GSD that i just brought home yesterday. So yesterday was my first vet visit with her although I had a meet and greet a few weeks back.
> The only reason I am switching from my regular vet to this one is she is literally 2 miles away compared to 30. I really like her but trust is not something I have yet with her. She states that lepto runs high around here and she highly suggests it. She stated she has seen a lot of dogs in the past year around this area lose their lives form being infected and also that she has not had any of the dogs she vaccinated report adverse effect this far.
> I am not sure what I will do when it comes time for that part of the shot. Obviously they have them without Lepto as that is what my little man got yesterday so I am hoping that I can opt out of getting the lepto when it is time if that is what I decide to do. If not then I will be moving back to my original vet. I am just not sure what to do...


My veterinarians recommend lepto for large breed and high risk dogs. We rarely vaccinate small dogs who never leave the couch for it. Lepto virus is fairly common and can cause them to go into liver and kidney failure and is also contagious to you. We rarely see reactions in larger dogs and if we do we discontinue the vaccination for that particular pet. If you choose to opt out though that is your choice an no one can make you do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks all, I will look at that link Moms.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Money. I don't know exactly how they make money on it, whether it's kickbacks from companies selling the vaccines or they charge more for the vaccines but it's always money.


They make a ton of money off vaccines. Not only do they get you for the vaccine but they also charge an office visit. Even tho I love my vet I give everything except rabies myself and have for the last 30 years.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Thanks all, I will look at that link Moms.


You are welcome!
Here is the American Holistic Veterinarian Medical Assoc. registered names for NC. A vet with Homeopathic or Homeotoxicology experience would be the best for Nosode suggestions. Others may not have the experience.
Good Luck!
Moms
*Alley, Audra*


DVM
Shiloh Animal Hospital
919-825-1000
10970 Chapel Hill Road
Morrisville
NC
27560
United States
www.shilohanimalhospital.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Nutrition, OTHER(fill in below)
*Boggs, Eve*


DVM
HEALTH IN HARMONY INTEGRATED MOBILE VETERINARY SERVICE
1003 PROPER COURT
Apex
NC
27502
United States
www.healthinharmonyvet.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs, Western Herbs
*Bowman, Gale*


DVM
BOWMAN ANIMAL HOSP
919-847-0123
8308 CREEDMOOR RD
Raleigh
NC
27613
United States
www.bowmananimalhospital.com
AVIAN, EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Electromagnetic therapy: EAV - Interro -Biotron II - etc, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Reiki, VOM, Western Herbs
*Davis, Laurel*


DVM
SunVet Animal Wellness Clinic
828-254-2221
251-A HAYWOOD ST
Asheville
NC
28801
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, NAET, Nutrition, VOM, Western Herbs
*De Haan, Roger*


DVM
Caring Holistic Services
704-734-0061
105 POLICE CLUB DR
Kings Mountain
NC
28086
United States
www.aholisticvet.com
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Craniosacral therapy, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, Magnetic Therapy, NAET, Nutrition, Osteopathy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, VOM, Western Herbs
*DeVore, Katherine*


DVM
Dr. Katherine DeVore
336-431-0038
7682 HARLOW DR
High Point
NC
27263
United States
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine, Nutrition
*Fischer, Bernard*


DVM
919-597-0064
5021 Butternut Road
Durham
NC
27707
United States
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Reiki
*Fitch, Robert*


DVM
BONNIE BRAE VETERINARY HOSPITAL
828-894-6064
155 SHUFORD ROAD
Columbus
NC
28722
United States
www.bonniebraeveterinaryhospital.com
EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy
*Fochios, Andrea*


DVM
PEOPLE AND PETS ACUPUNCTURE
828-254-2773
16 Harris Avenue
Asheville
NC
28806
United States
People & Pets Acupuncture - Veterinarian In Asheville, NC USA :: Home
EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (Tufts), Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine, Western Herbs
*Giefer, Evelyn*


DVM
Moonbeam Mobile Veterinary Energy Therapies
919-477-5118
7928 Ball Road
Bahama
NC
27503
United States
www.moonbeamvet.com
EQUINE, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Homeopathy-Classical, Reiki
*Heartway, Perrin*


DVM
PERRIN HEARTWAY, DVM
919-444-1371
(UNLISTED)
Pittsboro
NC
27312
United States
www.heartwayholisticvet.com
EQUINE, FARM, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (HOWC), Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*King, Christine*


BVSc
336-608-8552
Winston-Salem
NC
USA
www.animavet.com
EQUINE, FARM, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Lapham, Brian*


DVM
SOUTHPOINT ANIMAL HOSPITAL
919-226-0043
5601 FAYETTEVILLE ROAD
Durham
NC
27713
United States
www.drlapham.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, Reiki, Western Herbs
*Ling, Tsin Yuen*


DVM
McLawhorn Animal Clinic & Mobil Unit
252-327-6168
201 East Arlington Blvd
Greenville
NC
27858
United States
FARM, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Clinical Nutrition, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, NAET, Western Herbs
*Loops, Charles*


DVM
OFFICE OF VETERINARY HOMEOPATHY
919-542-0442
38 WADDELL HOLLOW RD
Pittsboro
NC
27312
United States
www.charlesloopsdvm.com
AVIAN, EQUINE, FARM, SMALL ANIMAL
Chinese Herbs, Homeopathy-Classical, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Mast, Susan*


DVM
Mast Mobile Pet Care & Acupuncture, PLLC
828-963-2600
PO BOX 542
Valle Crucis
NC
28691
EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine
*Mitchell, Angel*


DVM
Bonnie Brae Veterinary Hospital
828-894-6064
2289 Warrior Drive
Tryon
NC
28782
United States
www.bonniebraeveterinaryhospital.com
AVIAN, EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Radford, Kathy*


DVM
Shallowford Animal Hospital
336-945-4412
6782 Shallowford Rd
Lewisville
NC
27023
United States
SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy-Classical, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Riddle, Jennifer*


DVM
Swift Creek Animal Hospital
919-851-8387
9412 Penny Road
Raleigh
NC
27606
United States
www.swiftcreekanimal.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Nutrition, Western Herbs
*Schell, Thomas*


DVM
TIMBERCREEK VETERINARY HOSPITAL, P.C.
336-526-6013
3446 FALL CREEK CH. RD.
Jonesville
NC
28642
United States
www.timbercreekvet.com
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Nutrition
*Suter, Odette*


DVM
273 Leeds Dr
Barrington
IL
60010
United States
www.odettesuter.com
EQUINE, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Chiropractic (HOWC), Clinical Nutrition, Craniosacral therapy, NAET, Nutrition, Reiki
*Todd, Jr, Thomas*


DVM
NOAHS ARK COMPANION ANIMAL HOSPITAL
828-524-6121
1239 OLD MURPHY RD
Franklin
NC
28734
United States
www.noahsarkvet.us
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition
*Wirsing, Rosalind*


DVM
910-944-3540
729 Aspen Street
Aberdeen
NC
28315
United States
AVIAN, EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Homeopathy, Nutrition
*Woodaman, Kristine*


DVM
INTEGRATED VETERINARY HEALING
828-863-4318
102 UNCLE COSS POND
Columbus
NC
28722
United States
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Homeopathy


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> They make a ton of money off vaccines. Not only do they get you for the vaccine but they also charge an office visit. Even tho I love my vet I give everything except rabies myself and have for the last 30 years.


Yeah but they already charge the office visit whether it's a single vaccine or 5 in 1. Is the 5 in 1 that much more expensive than the single one?

Why are they pushing the combined ones? I'd think they're getting something from the companies that makes them to only have the combo ones and not the singles. 


I'm annoyed at the vaccine situation, I wish I knew better. I thought I can trust a vet. I'm too naive.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I will be calling my vet on Monday


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Yeah but they already charge the office visit whether it's a single vaccine or 5 in 1. Is the 5 in 1 that much more expensive than the single one?
> 
> Why are they pushing the combined ones? I'd think they're getting something from the companies that makes them to only have the combo ones and not the singles.
> 
> ...


I buy the combo ones. I don't even know where you would get a single one.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I buy the combo ones. I don't even know where you would get a single one.


So if someone wants a parvo only they can't get it? They must get all the other vaccines as well? That makes no sense


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again Moms for all the info. The one in Greenville is pretty close but I would not consider them true to the holistic approach. The others are 2 or more hours away. I prefer to stay close in the vent of emergencies although I could possibly see them for this particular instance. M This area always seems to be behind the times 
I think I have decided against the lepto vaccine at this time. I have never had any of my other dogs ever get this vaccine and so far so good....**knocks in wood**.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Thanks again Moms for all the info. The one in Greenville is pretty close but I would not consider them true to the holistic approach. The others are 2 or more hours away. I prefer to stay close in the vent of emergencies although I could possibly see them for this particular instance. M This area always seems to be behind the times
> I think I have decided against the lepto vaccine at this time. I have never had any of my other dogs ever get this vaccine and so far so good....**knocks in wood**.


McLawhorn has homeopathy????? Why do you not consider them holistic? Just curious


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I must admit that I have not been to his clinic in a long while so things may have changed....may I retract that . He has been a round for a long time here as well so that has to be a plus too.

By the way...wow, my spelling and grammar are not hitting on much. Sorry about that, I am going to blame it on my fast/fat fingers and my ipad


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Well I must admit that I have not been to his clinic in a long while so things may have changed....may I retract that . He has been a round for a long time here as well so that has to be a plus too.
> 
> By the way...wow, my spelling and grammar are not hitting on much. Sorry about that, I am going to blame it on my fast/fat fingers and my ipad


*Sometimes*, Vets DO read the research and change all of their protocols! YEAH!


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> They make a ton of money off vaccines. Not only do they get you for the vaccine but they also charge an office visit. Even tho I love my vet I give everything except rabies myself and have for the last 30 years.


The vets and especially not the techs make nearly enough money to get rich. The money we make off of anything mostly goes back into the every day running of the hospital so that we can keep the business alive to save your pets when they are injured or sick. Just like anything else you have to have income to be there. And I wouldn't say anyone makes tons off of vaccinations. Not to mention those exams that we do once a year often find something about your pet that you didn't notice was wrong or uncomfortable for the pet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jlhorowitz36 said:


> The vets and especially not the techs make nearly enough money to get rich. The money we make off of anything mostly goes back into the every day running of the hospital so that we can keep the business alive to save your pets when they are injured or sick. Just like anything else you have to have income to be there. And I wouldn't say anyone makes tons off of vaccinations. Not to mention those exams that we do once a year often find something about your pet that you didn't notice was wrong or uncomfortable for the pet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup:

People...educate yourself and have a relationship with your vet. You should be able to intelligently discuss your concerns and trust your vets decision.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My Vet charged me $267.22 for exam....booster and stool sample.

Lots of profit there!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are getting ripped off, Saphire. Why is vetting so expensive in Canada? I can do all that at my vet for less than $100.

Exam =45
Vaccine - 15
Stool sample - 15
HW/Tick test - 35


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes I am getting ripped off!! Don't tell me vets are not making good profits. Yes vets are more expensive here in Canada..so is dog food and supplies and don't forget the 13%tax we pay on everything.

My Vets prices are the going rate for my area. I do not get discounts for being a 25 year customer but I do get an account should I ever need it


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

That was a typo.....was $227 and change not 267.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My dogs get yearly exams but not for vaccinations this allows for vet visits to be good experiences and not getting poked with a needle every time. I don't give yearly vacc's anymore anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I am no longer going to my reg vet who charges a $60 walk in fee and they only did 4 in 1 shots so it would be $116 for one dog. I am going to a place that does distemper and parvo only for $16. Only will I go to my reg vet for sickness etc and distemper/ parvo will be every 3 years from now on


----------

